# My horse is very "tricky"



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Try carabiner clips. My one horse was a Houdini about getting out and into stuff he wasn't supposed to. Carabiner clips stopped him in his tracks.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Years ago I was keeping Spike at a friend's barn. She called on day and said "You forgot to turn off the water after you fed last night, and now the whole barn is flooded!" 
She was so mad, but I was POSITIVE I turned it off. How could I not? The hose was split, so we had to bring the buckets to the spigot, and it was very messy and a pain in the tail and it was basically impossible to not know it was on. Anyway, we spent all day 'sweeping water out of the stalls and aisle. 
A week later she called to apologise. She went out a few hours after She fed to do a last check, and sure enough, the water was on full. Spike was in the stall right by the tap, and the stall only had a half door. The faucet handle was broken, and Spike had a bloody lip! So he had to trade stalls with the mini!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

I used to ride at a stable with a livery horse that did this! They ties a mile bottle to the bolt of the stable to keep him occupied and it also stopped him from lifting the bolt up.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hunter used to get out of his blanket all the time with his previous owner. She never knew how but she would get up in the morning and his blanket would be lying on the ground. He also escaped 2 times while at the trainers, we figured out how when he got stuck under his back gate in his paddock trying to shimmy out on his side. Silly goose, half of him was in and half was out. Wish they would have gotten a picture.


----------



## Britthing (Jul 10, 2010)

My Miss Hanah loves to get out and go visit the goats across the street.... she rolls and manages to get under the panel of the corral... I had to add an extra Pole to the bottom, she can't get out but still has a great time tryin LOL


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

LOL, reading this reminds me of Stoeka. When she was around, at the old barn you could never keep her in a paddock she didn't want to be in. She was only an odd 14hh, but she could jump over all of the fences there, and if it was too high, she would just go under it. :lol:

She also knew exactly which way each and every gate opened. Like her stable door would open to the inside, so whenever I didn't latch the door properly she would pull the gate towards herself, reverse, then just walk out. :roll:


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

The little brats


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

^^ Haha! Tell me about it! :lol:


----------



## Britthing (Jul 10, 2010)

LOL awww Bless em gotta love em


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Britthing said:


> LOL awww Bless em gotta love em



For sure! They sure keep life entertaining. I love my boy!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Lol Im sure flamingaburnmustang will remember this:

At our stable there is a chestnut gelding called Sargeant Pepper. He can do it all, jump, teach begginers, the works. But little did we know he is Houdini's reborn form!!! It happened at one of the pony camps...

We had settled the horses in their stalls, fed them, and sorted them out. Now, the stalls dont have real doors, just two poles across the openings, that weretied to prevent the horses from opening them. And trust me, they do work. So after we were done, we went inside for the night, double checking that the poles were tied.

The next morning, we go out to feed, and flamingauburnmustang and I just freeze, then I'm like "Where the hell is Sarge?" We go look at his stall; the poles are still in place, and tied toghether like they had been last night. We walked round to the back, and found him with his front legs over the low wall where the hay used to be kept, munching away, looking as innocent as can be.

To this day, we STILL dont know how he managed to get out of there...

Lol, you gotta love them.


----------

